# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Ηλεκτρονικός θερμοστάτης χώρου

## meres

Πριν 4 χρόνια είχα αγοράσει ένα θερμοστάτη από το εξωτερικό της εταιριας heatmiser (WiFi enabled).
Πλέον δε δουλεύει, δηλαδή ουτε στην οθονη αφής φαίνεται τίποτα, ουτε στο wifi συνδέεται, ουτε τον βλέπω ως συσκευή αν το συνδέσω με USB σε υπολογιστή.
Το PWR LED ανάβει όταν το συνδέσω στο USB ή όταν τροφοδοτήσω τη συσκευή κανονικά με 220V.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση χωρίς διάγραμμα να μπορέσω να κάνω κάτι; Επισυνάπτω 2 φωτογραφίες, στη μια φαινεται η συσκευή, και στην άλλη φαίνεται σε δύο όψεις το κύκλωμα τροφοδοσίας της που κουμπώνει πάνω της.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/idy972pz7...Ob2815Yla?dl=0

----------

